# Elrond & Elros?



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Dec 23, 2002)

I'm a little confused about the half elven thing where Elrond decides 2 be immortal while his brother chooses mortality. I know Earendil & Elwing were half elven but both chose 2 be elves. So wouldn't that have auromatically made Elrond & Elros elves since they're their parents?


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 23, 2002)

Earendil didn't actually have a choice to make. He had set foot on Valinor and no mortal was allowed to do so. He was "banished" to remain on the air until the Last Battle. The same goes for Elwing. Thus they didn't chose the elvish immortality, they had to accept it.
After this, the question was for Elrond and Elros, the only half-elven alive. To them was a oportunity to choose granted as seen by the following quote:


> The Valar indeed may not withdraw the gift of death, which comes to Men
> from Ilúvatar, but in the matter of the Half-elven Ilúvatar gave to them the judgement; and they
> judged that to the sons of Eärendil should be given choice of their own destiny. And Elrond chose to
> remain with the Firstborn, and to him the life of the Firstborn was granted. But to Elros, who chose
> to be a king of Men, still a great span of years was allotted, many times that of the Men of Middle-earth;


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 23, 2002)

I think "banished" is too strong.At the same time I think if it wasn't Elwing,Earendil would chose to be a man.


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 24, 2002)

Yes I think that the ban was only upon returning to Middle earth. He could not set foot upon the lands of his fathers but could choose to be a mortal and die in Valinor.

Húrin Thalion


----------



## Tinuviel (Dec 30, 2002)

For clarity's sake it should be noted that this choice was also appointed to the children of Elrond. "To pass with him from the circles of the world; or if they remained to become mortal and die in Middle-earth. For Elrond, therefore, all chances of the War of the Ring were fraught with sorrow." From Appendix A in the LOTR. It does not say that this choice was given to the children of Elros, however he (and his descendants I believe) were given a great life-span, many times that of lesser men.


----------

